# Venezuelan Serras



## Piranha-Freak101

Any wild guesses or still to small


----------



## Smoke

The curiousity is killing you eh


----------



## TheCableGuy

1-need better pics
2-wait 'til they're bigger (3-4")


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

pics are as best as they get









if you read im asking you to take a wild guess if you can


----------



## TheCableGuy

Wild guess...it's a serra








As for the pics, gl getting an ID with those.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

TheCableGuy said:


> Wild guess...it's a serra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the pics, gl getting an ID with those.


----------



## TheCableGuy

Seriously?! What do you expect with pics of a 1" serra?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

WILD GUESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First pic looks like an elong baby to me


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## Piranha-Freak101

TheCableGuy said:


>


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## Piranha-Freak101

TheCableGuy said:


>


haha i know theyr to smal to say bro but this thread is really like what do you think it will be wild random guesses


----------



## TheCableGuy

I hope have an elong and a marginatus in those smalll serra's. I have both, and they're AWESOME fish, especially my marg! It's f'n nutts. First day I got it, after travelling 6 hours with it, was casing my finger and feeding within minutes of dropping him in the tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

TheCableGuy said:


> I hope have an elong and a marginatus in those smalll serra's. I have both, and they're AWESOME fish, especially my marg! It's f'n nutts. First day I got it, after travelling 6 hours with it, was casing my finger and feeding within minutes of dropping him in the tank.


e thats the response i wanted to read, thanks cable guy and yea im really hoping for elong but i heard theyr not from venezuela region


----------



## TheCableGuy

piranha-freak101 said:


> I hope have an elong and a marginatus in those smalll serra's. I have both, and they're AWESOME fish, especially my marg! It's f'n nutts. First day I got it, after travelling 6 hours with it, was casing my finger and feeding within minutes of dropping him in the tank.


e thats the response i wanted to read, thanks cable guy and yea im really hoping for elong but i heard theyr not from *venezuela region*
[/quote]
Then you should change the title of your thread


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

TheCableGuy said:


> I hope have an elong and a marginatus in those smalll serra's. I have both, and they're AWESOME fish, especially my marg! It's f'n nutts. First day I got it, after travelling 6 hours with it, was casing my finger and feeding within minutes of dropping him in the tank.


e thats the response i wanted to read, thanks cable guy and yea *im really hoping for elong but i heard theyr not from venezuela region
*[/quote]
Then you should change the title of your thread








[/quote]

no... reread what i posted, by that pedro said ELONGS dont come from venezuela, these are venezuelan serras


----------



## Mattones

The forehead kinda looks like a rhom. But who the f*ck knows until it gets big hehe


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Mattones said:


> The forehead kinda looks like a rhom. But who the f*ck knows until it gets big hehe


----------



## JeFFLo

picked up 3 of these bad boys. dont care what they are as long as they are beasts!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

JeFFLo said:


> picked up 3 of these bad boys. dont care what they are as long as they are beasts!


how?? nicole said theyr all out


----------



## JeFFLo

piranha-freak101 said:


> picked up 3 of these bad boys. dont care what they are as long as they are beasts!


how?? nicole said theyr all out








[/quote]

pre-ordered them and got them on saturday morning. do u have a favorite yet out of your 3?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

yupp one that finger chases but it looks rather funny then cool lol


----------



## cduuuub

http://opefe.com/genusSerrasalmus.html

scroll down to Venezuela and start reading juvi descriptions. I found one has some characteristics of a irritan. but the other not so much. Although theyre still to small so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Elongs do come from ven.....

But I guarentee thats not a baby elong... This is.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Elongs do come from ven.....
> 
> But I guarentee thats not a baby elong... This is.


Whos elong ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

go to opefe and find whats from venezala. Your pictures suck and the4 fish are small. I don't beleive sanchezi are from venezala. Rhoms are and im not sure about compressus. You will have to look into what other serras are from there.


----------



## e46markus

Why even bother yet...its too small...







haha


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

It says manueli


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

piranha-freak101 said:


> Elongs do come from ven.....
> 
> But I guarentee thats not a baby elong... This is.


Whos elong ?
[/quote]

My friend T-Wags.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Yea none of them look that elongated but that juvie looks bigger than 1"


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its not.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------



## BRUNER247

How do you figure that fish isn't bigger than a 1"?? There's a penny sitting right there. A penny is 3/4". More like 1.5" elong.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

BRUNER247 said:


> How do you figure that fish isn't bigger than a 1"?? There's a penny sitting right there. A penny is 3/4". More like 1.5" elong.


 I agree that elong is over 1" and probably around 1.5". I measured the screen and using the penny (with known diameter) as referance I could easily tell that elong is over 1"


----------

